
Spacex launch 9pm PST (webcast) [pdf] - etrautmann
http://www.spacex.com/sites/spacex/files/spacex_crs9_press_kit.pdf
======
etrautmann
[http://www.spacex.com/webcast](http://www.spacex.com/webcast)

